# Smarter Soil Sampling



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From DTN...

Regards, Mike

http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?symbolicName=/free/news/template1&paneContentId=5&paneParentId=70104&product=/ag/news/topstories&vendorReference=1b861f28-ff0b-4ef5-b365-607270b90575


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Year in and year out, soil sampling on grids will pay you higher dividends than virtually any other job you do on the farm. I get flamed for using the term "soil health" but probing every 2 acres gives you a very accurate picture of how healthy your soil is.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

The above link takes me to an article on the business downturn Monsanto is experiencing this year.

Gary


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Sorry Gary....guess they moved it to subscriber content....they do that when a article gets hit a certain number of times....but basically it said to sample every 1-2 acres for the best averages.

Regards, Mike


----------

